# Raw aluminum sealant



## thefunk` (Nov 28, 2006)

Would anyone know of, or recommend a sealant for polished raw aluminum? I once polished a set of door handles to a mirror shine, only to see them begin to oxidize over time. I am currently using nevr-dull, which did not work well at all. I don't want to clear coat them either.
Thanks.


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: Raw aluminum sealant (thefunk`)*

Like they said in the Karate Kid Movie: Wax On...


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Raw aluminum sealant (where_2)*

I have never used it , but there is something called Zoop Seal that I have heard a lot of good things about. It is pretty expensive however.


----------



## thefunk` (Nov 28, 2006)

*Re: Raw aluminum sealant (randyvr6)*

Yeah I've hear of zoop as well, about $100 bucks for the sealer kit. I'm looking for something a bit cheaper ($20-$40 dollar range).


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Raw aluminum sealant (thefunk`)*

I know you don't really want clear coat but POR15 has a product that sounds good. I haven't tried it yet myself. 
http://www.por15.com/GLISTEN-PC/productinfo/GPCGG/


----------



## dsgnbld (Aug 26, 2004)

*Re: Raw aluminum sealant (randyvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *randyvr6* »_I know you don't really want clear coat but POR15 has a product that sounds good. I haven't tried it yet myself. 
http://www.por15.com/GLISTEN-PC/productinfo/GPCGG/

POR15 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif -Excellent products


----------



## dr.chop (Apr 8, 2009)

go with zoop...works like a champ and is worth the money. don't skimp, polishing is more costly...Plus, they are a local company to me...Like 10 minutes up the freeway


----------

